# FreeBSD or PC-BSD



## Kerberos (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I'm questioning about the differences between the installation of FreeBSD from scratch (and install only what I need) and PC-BSD.
For example I want as desktop environment KDE because gnome3 for example isn't for me.

So is it better for me to use FreeBSD and compile KDE from the ports (*I* think it'll be better than packages and *I*'ve got time) or try PC-BSD (the problem is that I want to learn and have MY system)?

Or another solution if you think there's another better desktop environment for FreeBSD.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2012)

There are other choices besides just KDE and GNOME.  xfce has become somewhat popular, and there are minimal window managers like fluxbox, too.

From what you've said, you might as well start with FreeBSD and install from ports.  Remember to update the ports tree before installing anything.


----------



## Kerberos (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks wblock@, I know that there's much choice but the problem is that it's not really easy to choose :e (I don't exactly know how to determine my selection criteria). I come from Ubuntu and *I* want to change (system, env etc.) more than five years of use that's the moment.

So FreeBSD is my choice, the environment is another problem. KDE seems to be "massive" but with more links with FreeBSD, am I wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2012)

There are porting teams for KDE and GNOME.  They're both good.  I personally don't have the patience to put up with them, even on fast machines.  Xfce is like a mini-GNOME, enough features for me but doesn't require installing everything in the ports tree.  PC-BSD can install KDE, GNOME, Xfce, and LXDE, all at the same time.  So can the ports, but it takes longer.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kerberos said:
			
		

> So is it better for me to use FreeBSD and compile KDE from the ports (*I* think it'll be better than packages and *I*'ve got time) or try PC-BSD (the problem is that I want to learn and have MY system)?



I use both and started with PC-BSD. 

If you want to install FreeBSD and be set to go as soon as the build is done go with PC-BSD. Like wblock said, you can choose a different desktop than KDE4. It also installs Fluxbox.

If you're wanting to learn the ins and outs of FreeBSD build it from scratch.


----------



## Kerberos (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers  

So my choice'll be FreeBSD with SLIM+LXDE, I think I'll have other questions in the future

In the meantime thank you again


----------



## bbzz (Apr 6, 2012)

One issue with PC-BSD is that it uses its own packaging system which doesn't mix all too well with regular ports. But PKI is just not nearly as good nor flexible as ports/packages. So, it*'*s crap really and you end up going for regular FreeBSD install with ports once you realize this. 
One good thing though is you can take a look and copy most of system configuration files, /etc/rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf, etc. until you figure out they are crap as well and delete them.



ps. I did manage to get boot splash thingy going on with it even on amd64.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

Can always install one, then install emulators/virtualbox-ose, then install the other as a guest inside it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 7, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> One issue with PC-BSD is that it uses its own packaging system which doesn't mix all too well with regular ports. But PKI is just not nearly as good nor flexible as ports/packages. So, its crap really and you end up going for regular FreeBSD install with ports once you realize this.
> One good thing though is you can take a look and copy most of system configuration files, */etc/rc.conf*, */boot/loader.conf*, etc... until you figure out they are crap as well and delete them.
> 
> 
> ...




The PC-BSD *PBI* Push Button Installer system works like an .exe file. I use it and ports on the same machine and have never had a conflict, though personally I prefer using ports.

I'm glad you were able to manage getting the boot splash thingy going though so you didn't feel like a total failure.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 7, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> The PC-BSD *PBI* Push Button Installer ...



Right, I though its *P*enpal *K*lub *I*nternational. 
No, too much VPN configuration last night.




> I'm glad you were able to manage getting the boot splash thingy going though so you didn't feel like a total failure.



Correct you are. I felt like total sucker for trying it at first.

Overall, I couldn't shake that out of box feeling you get when you install noobish linux distribution. Looks like you are at home with it, though, so go for it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 7, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Right, I though its *P*enpal *K*lub *I*nternational.
> No, too much VPN configuration last night.
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I am, I've been using it for 5 years.

I'm not a member of PKI but if you ever decide to try PC-BSD again feel free to PM me and I'll be more than happy to assist you if you have any problems.


----------

